# how do i install a smart card reader under gentoo

## GNUtoo

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 072f:0001 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd AC1030-based SmartCard Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

how do i install the drivers under gentoo?

----------

## desultory

According to http://www.acs.com.hk/FAQ1.asp#37 the software is available at http://alioth.debian.org/projects/pcsclite/, which appears to be in portage as sys-apps/pcsc-lite.

So emerge -av sys-apps/pcsc-lite should do it.

----------

## GNUtoo

 *desultory wrote:*   

> According to http://www.acs.com.hk/FAQ1.asp#37 the software is available at http://alioth.debian.org/projects/pcsclite/, which appears to be in portage as sys-apps/pcsc-lite.
> 
> So emerge -av sys-apps/pcsc-lite should do it.

 

thanks

----------

